# Jeremiah 30



## ReformedWretch (Oct 25, 2004)

What time was this passage refering to? Dispensationalists say it speaks of the final week or the time of Jacobs trouble. What does it truely speak of?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 26, 2004)

This is going to be far to short to really handle the issues here...

In short, the passage appears, at first reading, to promise:
1) a physical deliverance -- which is most obviously from the Babylonian captivity, and
2) a spiritual deliverance -- which is fully realized in the Messiah.

This is consistent with the prophets generally. Their "vision" is not linear, that is, a "telescopic" veiw of future things, nor delimited by a lack of perspective (the dispensational "two mountain" theory). 

Actually, the prophet's "difficulty" (if we can even use that denigrating language to describe their efforts at communicating their revelations to us) is that they are describing a "heavenly" vision, a supra-natural vision of human history. Having been brought in some manner (bodily, spiritually, by vision, in a dream, etc.) into the presence of God, into his throne room as it were, they are given his message, they are presented with his vision for the people. It is *GOD'S* perspective that they then relate. The prophets _themselves_ return to their own witness to be taught.

Sorry. That is a lot to chew on...


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 26, 2004)

I agree with Bruce. Remember, the prophets had to condescend to the people of their time. They had to speak in a way which made these visions easily understandable to their readers/hearers. So you may see illustrations used of the kingdom, land, temple, etc. but they are being used as pictures from their own time to explain the revealed truths from the prophets.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks guys.

So the restoration here is from the Babloyanina captivity? I have disoy's telling me how it's about a future restoration.


----------

